# talking about judo



## Manny (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi to every judoka here, this post is only for information. I have to admit it I have cero experience about close quarters fighting and want to learn some judo. I really have no time to take judo clases on a daily basis and I am on pursuit belts. I want to take some judo techs, the more used, the more sounded.

I am a striker (TKD) and my confort zone is the long distance where I can kick, but I have to admit some times the fight is at closer range and want to know how to deal with it.

Any sugestion?

Manny


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 21, 2010)

Manny said:


> Hi to every judoka here, this post is only for information. I have to admit it I have cero experience about close quarters fighting and want to learn some judo. I really have no time to take judo clases on a daily basis and I am on pursuit belts. I want to take some judo techs, the more used, the more sounded.
> 
> I am a striker (TKD) and my confort zone is the long distance where I can kick, but I have to admit some times the fight is at closer range and want to know how to deal with it.
> 
> ...



Change your social circle  . Seriously though, its interesting seen as I took up Judo recently and am looking to add Taekwondo. From my bit of experience it is best to take the fight down to the ground as long as you can control it, rather to get knocked down and go from there. Havent been in a whole lot of fights, just noitced I have better chances if I take somebody down and go from there rahter than to do something about it, when I have been pulled down by somebody else.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's also not forget the arsenal of standing throws Judo has because, ipso facto, they too are an excellent means of ending a fight( it's difficult to do in competition against another judoka, but the difficulty is greatly reduced when the other guy dosn't know Judo, doessn't know how to fall and the mat's made of concrete  )

Be warned though--the first 3 weeks, first month i did Judo all I was allowed to do was breakfalls. It's necessary.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 11, 2010)

Manny said:


> Hi to every judoka here, this post is only for information. I have to admit it I have cero experience about close quarters fighting and want to learn some judo. I really have no time to take judo clases on a daily basis and I am on pursuit belts. I want to take some judo techs, the more used, the more sounded.
> 
> I am a striker (TKD) and my confort zone is the long distance where I can kick, but I have to admit some times the fight is at closer range and want to know how to deal with it.
> 
> ...


 
Manny, we have yet to interact but I've developed a great amount of respect for you from lurking in the TKD section. Having said that, I think my situation is relevant to your own so here is my input.

I have a red belt with a black stripe in TKD, and recently started training in Judo. I really enjoy it and aside from helping my MMA aspirations, it has vastly improved my TKD sparring. I used to be much too tense in my stance and Judo taught me to stop that quickly. The other upside is that a good Judoka can easily subdue an opponent without hurting him; something I consider helpful for self defense. If you have time learning a few Judo holds and breakfalls is a very good idea IMO.


----------



## Manny (Oct 12, 2010)

ETinCYQX said:


> Manny, we have yet to interact but I've developed a great amount of respect for you from lurking in the TKD section. Having said that, I think my situation is relevant to your own so here is my input.
> 
> I have a red belt with a black stripe in TKD, and recently started training in Judo. I really enjoy it and aside from helping my MMA aspirations, it has vastly improved my TKD sparring. I used to be much too tense in my stance and Judo taught me to stop that quickly. The other upside is that a good Judoka can easily subdue an opponent without hurting him; something I consider helpful for self defense. If you have time learning a few Judo holds and breakfalls is a very good idea IMO.


 
Thank you for your words, and you wrote something it triggered my memories. Some time back I saw a couple of wonderful clips from a aikidoka named Rick Mirandetti, I search more info about him in the internet and came to his web page. Mr.Mirandetti is a 4th degree in Tang Soo Do and a second or third degree in aikido, in one of his interviews he mentioned he learned aikido because he can aply it in a self defense situation without hurting the bad guy, and this makes sense.

I have not take a decition yet, it could be judo or aikido the next thing I want to learn, as a boy I trained some judo, not much, maybe six months , back in those days (1974-75) judo ruled in my town, TKD was in dippers and almost was not known in my country and karate was the other MA we got but judo/self defense was the Martial Art by exelence in my town.

As you know me I am some guy who wants to try and learn something new, for me there is no BEST Martial Art, I think one should be good at one or two MA.

One of my best MA friends is Jose Luis, he has black belts in judo,tae kwon do and hapkido and even he is not a big guy he's very strong (developed from judo) and very tough, definetively is someone who I have respect for.

Manny


----------



## CDKJudoka (Dec 24, 2010)

I know this may be a bit of a thread necro, but Judo is a perfect compliment to TKD. I started TKD when I was twelve and after the first time I fought someone, who happened to be a wrestler, I saw a glaring whole in my abilities, and that was any find of infighting or grappling. Fortunately there was a PAL Judo club about a block away from me so I started training there and haven't looked back. I currently hold a brown belt in Judo and will be testing for my shodan in a few weeks time. 

The biggest thing I had to learn, and still have issues with is the fact that I won't let anyone touch me in a shiai or randori, which has gotten me penalised. Oh and another good thing about judo is the ground fighting!! It may not be as in depth as BJJ, but the mechanics for both are basically the same.

Good luck Manny.


----------

